# ADA 45p Celestial Cove



## FJK_12 (8 Jul 2018)

My ADA 45p - Celestial Cove.

The original idea was to use driftwood with moss to create a triangular shape with archway/cove with carpeting parts within. Worked out well I believe. And as I wanted the CPDs shoal inside the cove 

If I were to start again I would have not gone for sand in the front and a carpet instead. Perhaps a slightly different wood layout as its looks a little unnatural to me sometimes. Perhaps sloping from left to right instead as well.

Unfortunately due to time constraints with breaking it down and not owning a camera means the final shot was rushed with equipment inside. No expert as well with a camera so a bit blurry too. Also fish not shoaling nicely in it! It probably reflects the tank at a 8/10 state. Im happy and proud with it though.

*Final full tank shot:



 *


*Title: *

Celestial Cove

*Dimensions: 
*
ADA 45p

*CO2:
*
Pressurised, starts 3hr before lights on and finish 1hr before lights off. Inline atomiser

*Filtration:
*
Eheim 2211

*Lights:
*
LED from Biotopia

*Photo Period:* [12pm - 8pm]

*Fertilisation:
*
Complete Liquid Plant Food

*Substrate:
*
Amazonia + La Plata

*Hardscape:*

Seriyu stone + Spider wood

*Flora:*
Limnophila aromatica
Staurogyne repens
Hydrocotyle tripartita
Weeping moss

*Fauna:*
Porkchop Rasbora
Celestial Pearl Danio
Cherry Shrimp

Some better photography:


----------



## FJK_12 (8 Jul 2018)

Some (hopefully) better photography! 

 

 


In my room at uni^ probably the only student with an aquascape at my uni haha!


----------



## TBRO (10 Jul 2018)

What a lovely scape! Looks really lush. I think the sand works well, very Amanoesque. 

Is there an AquascapeSoc at your Uni? Maybe you should found one. T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FJK_12 (10 Jul 2018)

TBRO said:


> What a lovely scape! Looks really lush. I think the sand works well, very Amanoesque.
> 
> Is there an AquascapeSoc at your Uni? Maybe you should found one. T
> 
> ...



Many thanks for the compliments!

You need 25 interested people to set up a society at my uni, so unfortunately am up against it if I tried to set one up! Not sure how many people are interested in aquascaping in my age group tbh. I am also running another society myself atm and it is a whole lot of work haha - I may try and garner some interest next academic year however!


----------



## J@mes (10 Jul 2018)

Nice scape


----------



## FJK_12 (12 Jul 2018)

.


----------

